# Chipset wifi pre-802.11a/b/g/n Broadcom 4328 [Risolto]

## canduc17

Sto portatile mi sta facendo dannare... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non riesco a far andare la mia scheda wifi a/b/g/n integrata con net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.22.

Ho ricompilato il kernel 30 volte (non per dire tante volte, ma proprio 30!) con impostazioni diverse, ma non ci salto fuori...

Qui la configurazione del mio kernel 2.6.23-r3.

Ho seguito questa guida per installare iwlwifi in ogni minimo particolare; ho provato anche tutti i suggerimenti per il troubleshooting, ma niente...il pacchetto l'ho compilato con la flag use ipw4965 (per scaramanzia!)

Il fatto è che in tutte le maniere, NON OTTENGO UN'INTERFACCIA DI RETE PER LA MIA SCHEDA WIFI!

Il responso è sempre

```
candell canduc # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:09:B9:DF:44  

          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3791 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3715 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3279616 (3.1 Mb)  TX bytes:751052 (733.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

E dire che carico i moduli iwl4965 e iwl3945 all'avvio del kernel!

Mi è stato detto di installare net-wireless/ieee80211...ma che senso ha se ce l'ho già inserito nel kernel?

E comunque se provo ad installarlo mi dice:

```
Messages for package net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1:

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                    ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line   37:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *             linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *            linux-info.eclass, line  576:  Called check_extra_config

 *            linux-info.eclass, line  475:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"
```

ma il modulo NET_RADIO nel kernel 2.6.23-r3 non esiste!

Vi posto anche i link a delle immagini che ho ottenuto usando hal-device-manager su una Ubuntu che ho installato su un disco esterno (ovviamente la versione instabile di questo pacchetto per Gentoo non mi funziona...); ve le posto così, per farvi vedere che sto cavolo di dispositivo esiste, visto che cominciavano a venirmi dei dubbi in proposito:

Immagine_1Immagine_2Immagine_3Immagine_4Immagine_5Immagine_6

Dove cavolo sbaglio??????

----------

## CarloJekko

prova a dare lshw -C Network

Dovrebbero uscire tutte le schede di rete... nel caso compaia anche la tua vedi la voce logical name:

dovresti sapere se riesce almeno a dargli un nome logico... e poi controlla alla voce module, che driver usa

se esiste la voce prova a dare ifup eth1 o wlan0 (a seconda di cosa riporta il logical name) oppure iwconfig wlan0 up

se non restituisce nulla allora ci dovrebbe essere un errore nei moduli

dai lsmod e cerca se il tuo driver è correttamente installato...

A quanto vedo dagli screenshot sembra ubuntu l'os..

prova a leggere questi 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195

e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy#head-d2623559f21cb2d6373aaa3a17dece9d8f2abb50

Ciau !

----------

## crisandbea

@Canduc

premesso che ho spulciato il tuo config,  e direi che sembrerebbe che la guida di cui hai inserito il link non l'hai seguita per niente, in quanto nel tuo .config, vi è attivo di tutto e di più relativo alla sezione IEEE80211, che deve essere disattivato per usare iwlwifi,  

indi per cui ti direi di sistemare il tutto, eliminando se li hai ancora i vari ipw3945, iwlwifi, e riconfigurare il kernel come scritto nella guida,

fatto ciò emergere  iwlwifi con la flag  ipw3945,  che dovrebbe essere la tua scheda wifi a quanto ho capito.

ciauz

----------

## CarloJekko

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Canduc
> 
> premesso che ho spulciato il tuo config,  e direi che sembrerebbe che la guida di cui hai inserito il link non l'hai seguita per niente, in quanto nel tuo .config, vi è attivo di tutto e di più relativo alla sezione IEEE80211, che deve essere disattivato per usare iwlwifi,  
> 
> indi per cui ti direi di sistemare il tutto, eliminando se li hai ancora i vari ipw3945, iwlwifi, e riconfigurare il kernel come scritto nella guida,
> ...

   :Laughing: 

----------

## canduc17

@crisandbea: *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sembrerebbe che la guida di cui hai inserito il link non l'hai seguita per niente

 Sì perchè quella che ho postato è la configurazione del kernel "numero 30" visto che la "numero 1" (ovvero come riportato nella guida) non funzionava.

Ma ho rimesso la configurazione della guida per l'ennesima prova:

```
Networking --->

   Wireless --->

   <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

         [ ]   Enable LED triggers

         [ ]   Enable debugging output
```

Ed ho ricompilato iwlwifi in 4 modi: con nessuna flag, con tutte e due, solo con ipw3945, solo con ipw4965. Ma non funziona in nessun caso, anche se i moduli sono caricati:

```
candell canduc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965               165940  0 

iwl3945               145076  0 

mac80211              110916  2 iwl4965,iwl3945

rfcomm                 28952  0 

hidp                   13120  2 

l2cap                  17600  10 rfcomm,hidp

snd_pcm_oss            32352  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12544  1 snd_pcm_oss

nvidia               6208464  28 

hci_usb                12380  2 

rtc                     9368  0
```

Anche con il caricamento ho provato con uno, con l'altro e con tutti e due, ma la solfa è sempre quella: la mia interfaccia di rete non c'è!

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> emergere iwlwifi con la flag ipw3945, che dovrebbe essere la tua scheda wifi a quanto ho capito

 Se mi sai dire da cosa l'hai capito mi fai un gran favore, visto che io in una settimana di tentativi non ci sono ancora arrivato...

@CarloJekko: Bello il comando che mi hai consigliato...ecco però il triste output:

```
candell canduc # lshw -C Network

  *-network UNCLAIMED     

       description: Network controller

       product: Broadcom Corporation

       vendor: Broadcom Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0

       version: 03

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

       configuration: latency=0

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX

       vendor: Broadcom Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 02

       serial: 00:1d:09:b9:df:44

       size: 100MB/s

       capacity: 100MB/s

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion=1.01 duplex=full ip=192.168.0.5 latency=64 link=yes module=b44 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s
```

Come vedi non c'è nessuna delle informazioni che servono...E poi network UNCLAIMED (non richiesta)??!! Sai cosa significa?

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a vedere se così la Broadcom viene rilevata

```
rmmod bcm43xx_mac80211 && rmmod bcm43xx && modprobe bcm43xx
```

per fixare definitivamente:

```
 echo "bcm43xx_mac80211" >> /etc/modules.d/blacklist
```

----------

## canduc17

```
candell canduc # rmmod bcm43xx_mac80211                                     

ERROR: Module bcm43xx_mac80211 does not exist in /proc/modules

candell canduc # rmmod bcm43xx                    

ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules

candell canduc # modprobe bcm43xx

FATAL: Module bcm43xx not found.

candell canduc # ls -l /proc/modules 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 21 gen 22:04 /proc/modules

candell canduc #
```

Brutto output?

----------

## Tigerwalk

I drivers per la scheda non sono presenti. Se vuoi provare ad emergerli

```
emerge net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

emerge  net-wireless/bcm43xx-firmware
```

Il secondo mi pare che sia presente nell'overlay sabayon....

EDIT: anche se la tua scheda è BCM 44

```
product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> candell canduc # rmmod bcm43xx_mac80211                                     
> 
> ...

 

facciamo un sunto della situazione che a quanto pare non sai nemmeno tu che macchina ti ritrovi per le mani, comunque la tua scheda wireless non è una bradcom, in quanto la dell non monta bradcom se non come schede ethernet, quindi dubito sia una bradcom wifi, e per di più una bcm43xx,   comunque direi con ripartire dall'inizio,   dai un'occhiata  a questa guida   http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_1520

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> I drivers per la scheda non sono presenti. Se vuoi provare ad emergerli
> 
> ```
> emerge net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter
> 
> ...

 

quella è la ethernet ....    :Wink:       quindi tutto ciò che hai detto non serve.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   I drivers per la scheda non sono presenti. Se vuoi provare ad emergerli
> 
> ```
> emerge net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter
> 
> ...

 

Mi spiace, speravo di essere d'aiuto....

----------

## canduc17

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> facciamo un sunto della situazione che a quanto pare non sai nemmeno tu che macchina ti ritrovi per le mani

 Se cambi tono e la smetti di pensare di avere a che fare con un idiota mi fai un favore...

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> comunque la tua scheda wireless non è una bradcom

 Sarà, anche se le immagini che ho postato più in alto dicono il contrario.

E comunque non mi interessa: c'è un ragazzo del forum (Jordan83) che ha il mio stesso portatile, con la mia stessa scheda wifi (a/b/g/n) e la fà andare con iwlwifi. Quindi, con lo stesso driver, dovrebbe andare anche sul mio, non credi?

Ho comprato questo portatile solo dopo aver saputo che tutto era compatibile con linux, non l'ho preso a caso da MediaWorld...

La guida che mi hai postato l'ho già guardata, ma non mi è utile per 2 motivi:Fà riferimento ad un chipset wireless che io non ho;ti consiglia di usare ndswrapper, che non mi pare proprio una genialata, visto che ci sono driver open disponibili.

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Mi spiace, speravo di essere d'aiuto....

 Non ti preoccupare, grazie mille lo stesso...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   facciamo un sunto della situazione che a quanto pare non sai nemmeno tu che macchina ti ritrovi per le mani Se cambi tono e la smetti di pensare di avere a che fare con un idiota mi fai un favore...
> 
> 

 

per prima cosa non mi sembra di utilizzare il tono che dici tu, stò solo cercando di darti una mano, e capire cosa hai fatto. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *crisandbea wrote:*   comunque la tua scheda wireless non è una bradcom Sarà, anche se le immagini che ho postato più in alto dicono il contrario.
> 
> E comunque non mi interessa: c'è un ragazzo del forum (Jordan83) che ha il mio stesso portatile, con la mia stessa scheda wifi (a/b/g/n) e la fà andare con iwlwifi. Quindi, con lo stesso driver, dovrebbe andare anche sul mio, non credi?

 

Le immagini che hai postato non le avevo guardate, io parlavo in merito ai comandi che hai postato è li la tua scheda wifi non viene rilevata.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho comprato questo portatile solo dopo aver saputo che tutto era compatibile con linux, non l'ho preso a caso da MediaWorld...
> 
> La guida che mi hai postato l'ho già guardata, ma non mi è utile per 2 motivi:Fà riferimento ad un chipset wireless che io non ho;ti consiglia di usare ndswrapper, che non mi pare proprio una genialata, visto che ci sono driver open disponibili.
> ...

 

ti ho linkato la guida in generale, è ovvio che potevi avere come hai un chipset diverso...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Mi spiace, speravo di essere d'aiuto.... Non ti preoccupare, grazie mille lo stesso...

 

@Tigerwalk 

pardon  ma non avevo visto le immagini, ma la mia opinione era riferito al comando postato da canduc17.

@canduc17 

se vuoi aiuto su qualcosa cerca di essere chiaro, e prima di giudicare... pensa...   comunque guarda    qui

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> comunque guarda  qui

 Ho guardato quella guida, ma non riesco ad ottenere la stessa configurazione del kernel perchè:come ho detto sopra nel kernel 2.6.23 la sezione non-hamradio non c'è;per abilitarla dovrei comunque inserire dei moduli che non vanno bene per la configurazione di iwlwifiPoichè la guida è vecchiotta (e il link ad una guida più recente riportato sotto non và) ho fatto un search in menuconfig, per vedere se la locazione del modulo in versioni più recenti del kernel era diversa, e infatti con:

```
Shift + / ---> BCM43XX
```

ottengo:

```
Symbol: BCM43XX [=n]                                                                                                                                  

Prompt: Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support

  Defined at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/Kconfig:1

  Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && IEEE80211 && IEEE80211_SOFTMAC && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL                                             

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

        -> Wireless LAN

  Selects: WIRELESS_EXT && FW_LOADER && HW_RANDOM
```

...ma abilitando tutte le dipendenze, nella sezione relativa non compare nulla relativo a BCM43XX...

E se cerco con un editor di testo la stringa BCM43* nel file .config, non trovo nulla...

Cercando sul forum ho trovato un'altra guida, ma che purtroppo non dà buone notizie:

```
802.11n cards (432x/433x) are not supported, but reverse engineering has been partially completed. 802.11 Cards and routers have been bought by the development team, so hopefully development will start soon.
```

ed infatti io ho:

```
candell canduc # lspci -n | grep 14e4:43

0c:00.0 0280: 14e4:4328 (rev 03)

candell canduc #
```

Ora provo ad emergere il kernel 2.6.24-rc1...anche se Jordan83 (quello che ha il mio stesso portatile) la fà funzionare benissimo con il 2.6.23...

----------

## Tigerwalk

Mandare un PM a Jordan83 per vedere se è così gentile da mandarti il suo .config (almeno riguardo le parti relative al wifi)??

[EDIT]: comunque, io ho il kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 e ho visto che 

Device Drivers------>

           Network device support------>

                      Wireless LAN------->

                attivando  (*)Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                               

compaiono i moduli per la broadcom BMC43xx

Controlla un poco....

----------

## canduc17

```
Mandare un PM a Jordan83 per vedere se è così gentile da mandarti il suo .config
```

E' la prima cosa che ho fatto, ma con la sua configurazione del kernel non so per quale motivo non riesco a caricare i moduli iwl*** (e a dire il vero neanche il modulo nvidia)...l'output che mi dà è:

```
candell ~ # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

candell ~ # dmesg

...

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_enable

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_bridges

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

nvidia: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

candell ~ # modprobe iwl4965

WARNING: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r5/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r5/net/wireless/iwl4965.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

candell ~ # dmesg

...

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_register

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_new

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_unregister

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_radiotap_iterator_init

mac80211: Unknown symbol ieee80211_radiotap_iterator_next

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_free

iwl4965: Unknown symbol release_firmware

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl4965: Unknown symbol request_firmware

iwl4965: Unknown symbol pci_disable_msi

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl4965: Unknown symbol pci_enable_msi

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl4965: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl4965: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe
```

...idem per iwl3945.

Come posso risolvere questo malippo? Ri-emergendo iwlwifi o nvidia-drivers con questo kernel non risolve...

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> comunque, io ho il kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 e ho visto che
> 
> Device Drivers------>
> 
> Network device support------>
> ...

 Non so per quale cavolo di motivo, ma a me no...ho emerso il kernel 2.6.22-r10 e tutto quello che ottengo è:

```
[*] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

  < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)

  < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

  < >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

  [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

  < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

  < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

  < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

  < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

  < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

  < > Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

  < > Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

  < > Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

  < > USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

  < > IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

@Fillo

Molto spiritoso! Bel modo di presentarsi...

@canduc17

Ti ho inviato un PM fammi sapere se lo hai ricevuto.

----------

## canduc17

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> @Fillo
> 
> Molto spiritoso! Bel modo di presentarsi... 

 Lascia stare, è un mio amico che fà lo scemo...gli ho già detto di rispettare la netiquette.

Sì, ho ricevuto il mess, adesso gli dò un occhio.

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   @Fillo
> 
> Molto spiritoso! Bel modo di presentarsi...  Lascia stare, è un mio amico che fà lo scemo...gli ho già detto di rispettare la netiquette.
> 
> Sì, ho ricevuto il mess, adesso gli dò un occhio.

 

Allora credo di aver trovato il motivo per cui non riesci a trovare nel tuo kernel  2.6.23-gentoo-r3  i relativi driver bmc43xx,

devi abilitare nel kernel prima la sezione seguente:

```

Networking -->

   Wireless -->

      <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

      []     Enable full debugging output 

      <>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x) 

      <>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support 

      <>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

      <M>     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack 

      []       Enable full debugging output 

```

dop di ciò se vai in

```

Device Drivers --> 

   Network device support --> 

     [* ] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)    

            < > Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support (NEW)  

```

Edit:Non puoi usare iwlwifi poichè sono : "    Intel (R) PRO/Wireless Network Drivers"

ed ecco uno dei motivi per cui ti dicevo che forse non conoscevi il tuo hardware.    :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## canduc17

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> credo di aver trovato il motivo per cui non riesci a trovare nel tuo kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i relativi driver bmc43xx...

 Sì, nel modo che mi hai descritto funziona, riesco a compilare come modulo bcm34xx.

Allora ho rispulciato il consiglio di Tigerwalk: *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> emerge net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter
> 
> emerge  net-wireless/bcm43xx-firmware

 Ho installato questi due pacchetti ed ho considerato l'avvertimento del secondo a fine compilazione:

```
WARNING: The hotplug init script is now gone (dead and buried).

 * WARNING: If you want to load modules for hardware that was already

 * WARNING: discovered at boot time, like the old hotplug init script

 * WARNING: did, then emerge the coldplug package, and add coldplug to

 * WARNING: a runlevel, e.g. # rc-update add coldplug boot

 * WARNING: All firmware loaded by the hotplug scripts needs to be

 * WARNING: moved to the /lib/firmware directory, as the scripts now

 * WARNING: expect it to be in that location.

 * If you still have the file /etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc on your system,

 * please delete it by hand, the file /etc/hotplug/pnp.rc supercedes it.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Ho eliminato isapnp.rc (che comunque era vuoto), ma è un casino per il resto: coldplug non lo posso installare, a meno di disinstallare udev:

```
andell canduc # emerge -pv coldplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)
```

e se volessi mantenere hotplug e volessi aggiungere il firmware in /lib/firmware, dove lo vado a cercare?

Lasciando le cose così e caricando i moduli all'avvio:

```
candell canduc # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               145076  0 

iwl4965               165940  0 

mac80211              112068  2 iwl3945,iwl4965

rfcomm                 28952  0 

hidp                   13120  2 

l2cap                  17600  10 rfcomm,hidp

snd_pcm_oss            32352  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12544  1 snd_pcm_oss

bcm43xx               407328  0 

ieee80211softmac       22592  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211              26888  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac

ieee80211_crypt         4416  1 ieee80211

nvidia               6208464  28 

hci_usb                12380  2 

rtc                     9368  0
```

ancora la mia interfaccia di rete non si vede...

Secondo me la mia scheda non è ancora supportata come viene detto qui, e non c'è nient'altro da fare se non aspettare che venga implementato un driver...

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Dove cavolo sbaglio??????

 

C'è una confusione in tutto quello che hai detto/fatto. Possiamo ripetere il troubleshooting? Intanto vedo difficile che tu abbia una scheda wireless Intel (aka iwl)... cambierei il titolo. 

Provato a vedere questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_1520

1) Posta l'output di lspci.

2) I BCM43 sono supportati dal kernel -> non istallare altro

3) coldplug è vecchio -> le sue funzioni sono state assorbite da altri pacchetti, udev e kernel

Poi passiamo alla configurazione del kernel.

Ovviamente posta del testo e non delle immagini che sono meno gestibili.

luigi

----------

## canduc17

 *comio wrote:*   

> Intanto vedo difficile che tu abbia una scheda wireless Intel (aka iwl)...

 Hai proprio ragione: ecco la prova definitiva, un bell diff tra il mio lspci e quello di jordan83:

```
candell Desktop # diff inspiron_jordan83.txt Inspiron_canduc.txt   

22c22

< 03:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

---

> 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

26c26

< 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

---

> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 03)

candell Desktop #
```

Le uniche cose che cambiano sono la scheda per leggere le schede MMC e compagnia e (guarda un po'), la wireless. Per fortuna che mi ero documentato sull'hardware prima di comprarlo.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Per quelli della Dell mettere un chipset o un altro che cambia, tanto i driver per Windows ci sono!...che nervoso...

 *comio wrote:*   

> Provato a vedere questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_1520

 

Già fatto, ne ho già parlato sopra, non serve...l'unica guida che mi può essere utile mi sa che è questa...anche se si dice esplicitamente che la mia versione della scheda non è ancora supportata  (per quanto ancora?  :Sad: )

Magari cercando di installare il driver per la scheda a/b/g funziona...che dite, riprovo? Visto che c'ho già mezzo provato e non ci sono riuscito...

 *comio wrote:*   

> 1) Posta l'output di lspci.

 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 03)
```

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) I BCM43 sono supportati dal kernel -> non istallare altro

 Ok, ma b43-fwcutter nella guida di cui ho parlato prima è necessario... *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) coldplug è vecchio -> le sue funzioni sono state assorbite da altri pacchetti, udev e kernel

 Ok...mi pareva strano...

----------

## comio

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Intanto vedo difficile che tu abbia una scheda wireless Intel (aka iwl)... Hai proprio ragione: ecco la prova definitiva, un bell diff tra il mio lspci e quello di jordan83:
> 
> ```
> candell Desktop # diff inspiron_jordan83.txt Inspiron_canduc.txt   
> 
> ...

 

Hai inserito un chip pre-802.11n... ovvio che fosse un broadcom. Il sito di Dell è abbastanza chiaro al riguardo...

Prova ad usare ndiswrapper, anche se credo che il tuo chip dovrebbe andare almeno in modalità b.

ciao

luigi

----------

## canduc17

Usato ndiswrapper seguendo questa guida ed utilizzando il quarto driver proposto.

Ora la periferica funziona...e sembra anche in modalità g. E' un po' lenta, ma sembra andare.

Spero solo che sviluppino in fretta un driver open come auspicato nella guida linkata sopra:

```
802.11n cards (432x/433x) are not supported, but reverse engineering has been partially completed. 802.11 Cards and routers have been bought by the development team, so hopefully development will start soon.
```

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Alakhai

se hai la possibilità di connetterti via ethernet con quella macchina lancia il comando update-pciids

e poi rilancia lspci ti darà maggiorni informazioni sulle schede che vede come Unknown

ciaooo!

----------

